# Hi everyone



## zjy20001208 (9 Jan. 2019)

Though I'm new here, I'm so excited for what's gonna happen next


----------



## zjy20001208 (9 Jan. 2019)

I've got one little problem here,what should I do to have access to the phootshoot and event section?


----------



## Padderson (9 Jan. 2019)

Welcome aboard! It´s probably a topic for our admin


----------

